# PowerColor HD 6670 1 GB



## W1zzard (May 25, 2011)

PowerColor's HD 6670 uses a full-height dual-slot thermal solution to deliver outstanding idle and load temperatures. The reference clocked card with 1 GB of GDDR5 memory offers decent performance for the budget oriented gamer at resolutions up to 1680x1050.

*Show full review*


----------



## Casecutter (May 25, 2011)

The best advise you've got is to pick up a used GTS250...  With advise like that OEM might just start not asking for reviews. And hows that suppose to work a 350W PSU and no 6-pin 

So I get some card that... "probably been driven hard and put away wet" for what $40-50, and then need to pick up a PSU for $30-40.  You do know this card is only intended as a drop in upgrade for some OEM box for those wanting more IGP, and maybe start to try their hand at entry level gaming!  Nothing more.

It doesn't support PhysX?... well in reality neither do GT440 or GTS450 with out seriously compromising setting and resolutions less than playable FpS, and do you "CON" Nvidia when their specifications indicate it should, but can't with any aplomb.


----------



## Funtoss (May 25, 2011)

i always think that ati's gpu's look a bit funny 

@Casecutter physx is pretty nice in nvidia... try playing mafia 2 and batman arkham asylum!!


----------



## Casecutter (May 25, 2011)

How is it this discrete Graphics board look funny? Looks no different than a bunch of GT240 or low grade 9600GSO etc.

Mafia II with PhysX was hardly playable with an "Über Clocked" GTX460 1Gb @1920x high-quality all graphical glory, when they came out... has that improved?  So how are GT440/GTS450 expected to play it with any oomph? 

And Yeah it's cool to _pay_ the extortion to Jen-Hsun Huang for "propiatary" software implmentaion.  Me I'll hang for Open source like OpenCL/Bullet Physics. 
http://gfxspeak.com/2011/05/19/luxology-and-softimage-add-bullet-to-their-arsenal/


----------



## mechtech (May 25, 2011)

I love the frequency specs for multi-monitor.

Thumbs up for that one W1zz!

edit - it's too bad these aren't BARTS chips


----------



## TC-man (May 25, 2011)

I don't know, but for 10 bucks more you can get the better and faster HD5770. Perhaps wait for a price drop (to 80 USD perhaps) before considering buying this new HD6670 for a HTPC setup.


----------



## blibba (May 26, 2011)

Casecutter said:


> It doesn't support PhysX?... well in reality neither do GT440 or GTS450 with out seriously compromising setting and resolutions less than playable FpS, and do you "CON" Nvidia when their specifications indicate it should, but can't with any aplomb.



I played quite a few (recent) Physx titles with Physx on max on a 9800GTX+ with no problems.

CUDA's pretty handy too. Adobe CS, Badaboom, Nvidia F@H client is better than the experimental AMD one, etc.

Inb4 Nvidia fanboy - check my specs.


----------



## Over_Lord (May 26, 2011)

this is a pretty amazing card (guys shut up about physx, if you wanna talk about it, fine but find another thread, this is the HD6670 thread)

THe power consumption peak being just 58W and the performance for it is bang-bang. 

I wish there be a 512MB version of HD6670 GDDR5, should end up cheaper as well as consume lesser power(make it like 45W and you've got a laptop-desktop hybrid)


----------



## blibba (May 26, 2011)

thunderising said:


> this is a pretty amazing card (guys shut up about physx, if you wanna talk about it, fine but find another thread, this is the HD6670 thread)



Actually this is a review discussion thread, and the review mentions Physx.

Other than that, I agree with everything you said


----------



## Semi-Lobster (May 26, 2011)

A very nice, 6-pin-less card! It's a shame that the GDDR5 variant is only a few dollars away from the 5750/6750 which is far more powerful for about $10


----------



## Casecutter (May 26, 2011)

Semi-Lobster said:


> A very nice, 6-pin-less card! It's a shame that the GDDR5 variant is only a few dollars away from the 5750/6750 which is far more powerful for about $10



Though again 5750’s (most) require a 6-pin and at least 400W PSU; their really two-worlds apart in real user upgrade paths.  Mainstream or "all-purpose mid-towers" a mainstay business (maybe not so much anymore) for Dell, HP, Acer, Lenovo, Gateway... aren't normally equipped that much PSU, useless they optioned it up with, or that model came with a discrete graphic, at exorbitant up-charge. 

Considering a 6670 pulls at "peak"  ~50W, while a 5750 is nearing 20W more in the same condition, the chance of running a 5750 on most OEM PSU’s normally sporting an honest "300-350W" (in most instances) is prohibitive.

Sure the cost of such a card does for most of us appears prohibitive, although for those that just want plug-n-play capability, and not the extra cost on a PSU this is what it’s intended market.     

In marketing terms it boils down too, Nvidia’s' got zip that competes power/performance, and it’s really about AMD is its’ own rival.


----------



## sliderider (May 26, 2011)

Not a good value ATM. If you can get a 5770 for only $10 more, why wouldn't you? About the only reason I can think of is if you were building a "green" PC and wanted the fastest card available that didn't use an external power connector. You'd be cheating yourself out of a lot performance for the sake of $10 and a slightly lower power bill, though.


----------



## _JP_ (May 27, 2011)

I see this as a good, if not great, upgrade for those who bought pre-builts with HD 5450s and the warranty just expired.


----------



## Casecutter (May 27, 2011)

sliderider said:


> Not a good value ATM. If you can get a 5770 for only $10 more, why wouldn't you? About the only reason I can think of is if you were building a "green" PC and wanted the fastest card available that didn't use an external power connector. You'd be cheating yourself out of a lot performance for the sake of $10 and a slightly lower power bill, though.



As "value" that's correct if "building" your own rig; although wanting a simple upgrade for an OEM box it's "value" shines.  No PSU and in most 'cases' not needing to add an extra fan. If you go 5770 you'll need added air flow in an OEM enclosure, even if you get a rear exhaust cooler I'd still say you'd want more air.

If the idea is building a "Green Gaming Machine"... I actually would consider that an oxymoron, because if your aspiration is to play games... then build it to play games! Embrace the idea that power/FpS = fun!  To purchase an item(s) that aren't fuelling the true visceral craving, will have you walking away not feeling the vigor to play. 

That’s opposite of "Green" as the energy to produce-deliver the component(s) in that machine is wasted (more or less).  Such parts in all probability will get removed before their time, renounced, and finally disposed of, never fulfilling their true design… and most likely in a land-fill.  How is that Green? 

Green is to understand the need and accepting only after properly consideration of parameters of a required design.  It’s like buying the wrong truck when the intention is tow a big-azz trailer. You'll end up using more fuel/parts while doing so. Burning out that truck early just means it will see the crusher that much quicker, there’s nothing green about it. 

Green is overused... smarts' not so much.  

Sincerely,
CC


----------

